# gnome2 does not start after install



## cx1964 (May 11, 2009)

I have installed FreeBSD version 7.0 because of vmware server 2.0 compatibility. I followed the procedure in FreeBSD Handbook to install gnome2. After I started startx a error message appears in /var/log/Xorg.0.log. It says "Fatal server error: no screens found".  I do not understand why I get this message, because during installation of gnome2, I got a screen (it looked liked the screen of sysinstall, but with orther options) to select screen drivers. I selected all options.

What did I do wrong.


----------



## SirDice (May 11, 2009)

Your Xorg isn't configured yet.

Why install all video drivers? The vmware driver is all you need.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11.html

NB 7.2 should work fine in VMWare..


----------



## cx1964 (May 11, 2009)

At give link I did the following
# Xorg -configure
Test with
# Xorg -config xorg.conf.new
Then I saw only a X-window root window.
The only way to stop was with <ctrl> <alt> <backspace>
Then I start
startx as root user and I got the following messages:

(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented (??) unknown.
Log file /var/log/Xorg.0.log
Using config file /etct/X11/xorg.conf
(II) Module "ddc" already build-in
[config/hal] couldn't initialise context: (null) ((null))
/root/.xinitrc: /usr/bin/genome-session: not found
waiting for x server to shut down FreeFontPath: FPE: /usr/lib/X11/fontssc/ refcount is 2, shuold be 1; fixing.
xauth: (argv):1: bad display name "myFreeBSD_VM01.local.home:0" in "remove" mand

What did I do wrong or forget?


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 11, 2009)

cx1964 said:
			
		

> startx as root user



Don't.


----------



## Beastie (May 11, 2009)

Yes, never run anything as root unless you absolutely need to. And access root using "su".

Now, log into your normal user account and try xinit. What happens then? What does .xinitrc contain? It should run "/usr/local/bin/gnome-session".

You probably should also have gnome_enabled="YES" in /etc/rc.conf

UPDATE:
I've just seen this: /root/.xinitrc: /usr/bin/g*e*nome-session: not found


----------



## SirDice (May 11, 2009)

cx1964 said:
			
		

> At give link I did the following
> # Xorg -configure
> Test with
> # Xorg -config xorg.conf.new
> ...


That's correct.



> Then I start
> startx as root user and I got the following messages:


Don't do that. Create a user account for yourself using the adduser(8) command.



> What did I do wrong or forget?


Yes, you need to copy that xorg.conf.new to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.


----------



## cx1964 (May 11, 2009)

I also just saw this typo.
I changed /usr/bin/genome-session
in /usr/bin/gnome-session in /root/.xinitrc.
Now it works.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Beastie (May 11, 2009)

cx1964 said:
			
		

> I changed /usr/bin/genome-session in /usr/bin/gnome-session in /root/.xinitrc.


..., and then moved .xinitrc from /root to /home/<your_user_name>, right?


----------

